# Xbox advice please



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

I am thinking of getting an Xbox purely for Forza 4. Argos are doing a bundle deal with a 4GB console with a free copy of F4.
Would 4GB be enough or will I really need a bigger drive? 
I'm not interested in playing online but obviously need to save my progress throughout the game.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

not sure. forza 4 comes on 2 dics with one being a content install disc which is about 3GB in size. plus with a 4gb console you won't get the full space to use. i would say get one with a slightly bigger hard drive


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd go for the 250g tbh.

Once you've got decent on forza, you WILL want to go online & then you WILL want to buy more games, content etc!

You'll love it though, F4 & xbox live are brilliant!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

4gb is nothing. you will probably fill that with forza content alone. argos usually arent the best s bundles, try gamestation or game.

http://www.game.co.uk/en/xbox-360-2...4-154752?pageSize=20&categoryIdentifier=10471


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

You will definatley need a bigger hard drive mate, you could probably pick up a 20GB for not much these days.


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks! That confirms any doubts I had. 250GB it is then.


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

Just Bought 250 gb Kinect Bundle from Currys Included Forza 4,Dance Central, Kinect Adventures for £279,Was the best deal about at the mo:thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Go with a bigger hard drive. The old 20gb ones only had about 13gb of space. Also you may want to download the car and track packs which use a lot of space up. 

You can however fit the older style HDD into the new xbox so could save some money that. Way


----------



## Jason DC5 (Jan 30, 2010)

Scrabble said:


> Thanks! That confirms any doubts I had. 250GB it is then.


Just thought I'd let u know exactly what I did.

I bought a xbox purely for forza 4. I ordered a 4gb slim version from amazon for £135 delivered, £8.99 on a hdmi cable (which is every bit as good as my £75 hdmi cable for my PS3) then ordered a 20gb hard drive from eBay for £15

Much cheaper than buying a 250gb xbox console and I'm nowhere near filling it even with forza fully loaded on + other games I have


----------

